# Chainsaw Box Project Planning via Sketchup



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

*Planning vs Execution*



















Lately I've scratched my head and wondered why I didn't do things a different way. Come to learn its because I did not plan it out beforehand. Tired of wasting wood and redoing projects so I'm committed to planning things out basically with Sketchup before putting blade to wood! 
Here are the basic shots of a box I need for my favorite chainsaw -a modified Echo CS-400 with an 18" blade. Its a screeamer and just goes and goes. I dispise the plastic boxes sold commercially so its time for a proper enclosure.

Requirements: Strong, lightweight, looks decent, fully protects chainsaw, enough room for oil, tools, small gas SS container, extra bar, etc…

Going to try frame and panel oak ends for strength, 1/8" thin ply sides for lightness, and maple 33" inside stretchers. Haven't decided on the top yet. Can't decide if a 2 hinged top that meets in the middle or one big door is best. Thoughts?

I think it will be interesting to see how it turns out compared with the Sketchup plans drawn. And how much wood I waste vs. previous simple projects.

Comments as always are appreciated.


----------



## BigDave20 (Jan 13, 2013)

ratchet said:


> *Planning vs Execution*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've considered making one of these as well, I'm just waiting on my plastic case to break so I have an excuse to make one. My biggest worry is that I will make it too heavy by trying to make it strong enough to ride in a truck bed, then go on the back of a ATV. The other problem I'm having planning this, is coming up with a way to hold the saw and supplies in the box as it travels around. Sorry to go on, but Id like to hear your opinion on it. Also, I would make it two halves of the lid, that way you can get supplies out without getting the rest of the box exposed to the elements.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

ratchet said:


> *Planning vs Execution*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4×4s and 1" ply…...and wheels!

Not!

Sounds like a workable plan to me.


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

ratchet said:


> *Planning vs Execution*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holding the saw inside will be interesting, with thin ply sides it could move and puncture them if dropped or whatever. If it did end up too heavy, you could mount roller blade type wheels at one end and a handle at the other kind of like a rolling duffel.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

ratchet said:


> *Planning vs Execution*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave; Thanks for the comments. I do plan to keep it in the back of a pickup so it must be strong. It would be easy to make it strong and HEAVY. That wont work for me. I'll add vertical 3/4×1.25" braces if more strength is needed. Good idea on the lid!.

Dang Yinkee; 4×4 nope, 1" ply negative, wheels…Maybe!!!!

Marty; I plan to add velcro holddowns for the saw and compartments of the other gear. Most of the tools, chains and sharpener will reside in a small military ammo box.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

ratchet said:


> *Planning vs Execution*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a sturdy design. I think thin plywood would be fine because of all the reinforcement at the edges and corners. You probably could partition the box to keep supplies isolated to the side of the blade/chain. That's keep the saw from bouncing around too.
I like your idea of a split top. Show pictures when you are done.

Jack


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

*The Finished Product - Chainsaw Box Sketchup and Planning to Execution*

Well here it is, the "Chainsaw Box" nearly completed. It's rock solid and lightweight! The maple cross members and interlocking design are the keys to its strength. It's lightweight enough for me to carry by the handles fully loaded! No wheels needed.

The finished project turned out failry close to the sketchup plan (see #1 in this blog series). IMO, doing the planning up front in Sketchup resulted in a better made project. Its stronger, looks better, and wasted far less material in the process. Most importantly I have no regrets about "how I should have done it".

Velcro was used for the saw hold downs. A small maple base surround places ammo box with accessories. Still need a strap to hold it securely in place.

Need to rethink chainsaw, oil, extra chain bar, etc. hold downs. I'd like to be able to turn the box upside down and have everything stay in place! Finish…none yet. Question: paint or poly?

As info: All hardware (except hinges) was purchased used from a co-worker was 5.00. Luan cost: 9.00 from the BORG, rest of wood and hinges was scrap.

I estimate that total build time = 10 - 12 hours. Yes, thats a tad slow, but was trying to prove a point to myself.

Please make comments.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

ratchet said:


> *The Finished Product - Chainsaw Box Sketchup and Planning to Execution*
> 
> Well here it is, the "Chainsaw Box" nearly completed. It's rock solid and lightweight! The maple cross members and interlocking design are the keys to its strength. It's lightweight enough for me to carry by the handles fully loaded! No wheels needed.
> 
> ...


Looks very nice to me. I would use a good marine varnish on it. Poly outdoors hardens pretty quick and begins to flake off and. A marine varnish can withstand the sun and rain better.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

ratchet said:


> *The Finished Product - Chainsaw Box Sketchup and Planning to Execution*
> 
> Well here it is, the "Chainsaw Box" nearly completed. It's rock solid and lightweight! The maple cross members and interlocking design are the keys to its strength. It's lightweight enough for me to carry by the handles fully loaded! No wheels needed.
> 
> ...


That's good advice. We used to use that as the vehicle for the aluminum paint for the Bourne Bridge over Cape Cod in MA. Lasts at least 20 years if applied correctly.

Nice box by the way. I may do one myself. Thanks for sharing.

Jack


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

ratchet said:


> *The Finished Product - Chainsaw Box Sketchup and Planning to Execution*
> 
> Well here it is, the "Chainsaw Box" nearly completed. It's rock solid and lightweight! The maple cross members and interlocking design are the keys to its strength. It's lightweight enough for me to carry by the handles fully loaded! No wheels needed.
> 
> ...


Nice box!

Not what I was expecting. When I read the title my thoughts were that you were using a chainsaw to make the larger equivalent of a "bandsaw box…"

Keep up the good work.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

ratchet said:


> *The Finished Product - Chainsaw Box Sketchup and Planning to Execution*
> 
> Well here it is, the "Chainsaw Box" nearly completed. It's rock solid and lightweight! The maple cross members and interlocking design are the keys to its strength. It's lightweight enough for me to carry by the handles fully loaded! No wheels needed.
> 
> ...


Nice box.
A Marine Varnish would be nice looking, but I think strainght up paint would probably last longer, particularly an oil paint. Oil paint would hold up better generally but even more so against the bar oil and such on the inside.


----------



## David36 (Dec 12, 2015)

ratchet said:


> *The Finished Product - Chainsaw Box Sketchup and Planning to Execution*
> 
> Well here it is, the "Chainsaw Box" nearly completed. It's rock solid and lightweight! The maple cross members and interlocking design are the keys to its strength. It's lightweight enough for me to carry by the handles fully loaded! No wheels needed.
> 
> ...


Ratchet

Was wanting to build this for a Christmas gift. I am by no means and expert, just kind of getting to wood working projects and was wondering if you made a cut list and or plans to build this box. It is exactly what I was envisioning but I do not have the experience to look at the picture and build it. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------

